# 3 MI./Sykes ?



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Anybody fishing them? Going stir crazy after surgery and can't stand it no more, gota go. Going to try this week sometime and get out there around 6:00 till.


----------



## Bigcountry52 (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm wondering the same thing, i'm going to 3 Mile tonight, haven't been in 15 years hope we can catch something, taking my 9 year old, his first trip.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I'll be out there thur. night, let us know how you did good or bad, good luck.


----------



## Bigcountry52 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks and I will give a report later.


----------



## Bigcountry52 (Jan 11, 2016)

We caught a bunch of catfish, just a couple of white trout and ground mullet. Still had a great relaxing time just being out there with my family.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the report, about to head out in a couple of hrs. hopefully I get more trout than cats unless there nice size sails.
How much do they charge per vich. now.


----------



## Bigcountry52 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry it took so long and you probably already know, but it's $5 per vehicle and driver,$2 for each additional fisherman 16 and older


----------



## Bigcountry52 (Jan 11, 2016)

Did you catch a bunch?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

About the only thing I saw caught were hard heads, I did manage a fat 36" black tip shark, he was a bear to clean.


----------



## Bigcountry52 (Jan 11, 2016)

That's about all we seen caught too, maybe it will get better, we are definitely going again soon even though we didn't catch a lot. Nice shark though.


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Went out to Sykes last weekend and caught a couple spade fish, a small red and a bunch of sail cats and mullet


----------

